# Arizona, Douglas, Tombstone, Bisbee



## Treebore (Nov 19, 2006)

Still looking for a gamer from this corner of nowhere AZ to game with.


----------



## SgtGrimm (Nov 22, 2006)

Treebore,
If you can find me a job, I'll happily leave San Diego and join your game.
(And I promise to not read the DM section of DCC #35)

DougP


----------



## Treebore (Nov 23, 2006)

Send me your resume. Seriously.


----------



## kilisa09 (Nov 25, 2006)

I live in Heber/Overgaard, and we've got a gaming group, though one of us left and my dad hasn't been able to play lately, and most of us are inexperienced teens.


----------



## Treebore (Nov 27, 2006)

I don't know where that is. If its close enough I have my own teenage kids that I DM for. So if nothing else Your group and my 3 kids can form a new group with me DMing.


----------



## Treebore (Nov 27, 2006)

You guys are about 4 to 5 hours away. I am way down in the south east corner of Arizona. Basically where Mexico, AZ, and Texas meet.


----------



## kilisa09 (Nov 29, 2006)

Heber? It's between Payson and ShowLow, if that helps any. Frankly, I don't know how close we are...We /were/ going to play today, but Dad's been really...Tired lately, and needed a break.

Besides, I'm not sure if he'd take to me inviting someone over online. ^^0


----------



## Treebore (Nov 29, 2006)

If we were close enough he would probably want to do a fact to face meet up first. But according to the Google Map I found you guys are up past Phoenix heading towards Flagstaff. A good 4 to 5 hours away from where I live. I was up in Phoenix yesterday for a couple of hours, but us creating a gaming group when we live that far apart is not practical.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 2, 2006)

If I weren't all the way in Scottsdale, I'd join your game on a regular basis.

Seriously though, drop me a line at my email address, as I have nothing but plenty of free yime, I might be able to join up with you once a month, and seriously, that better than my average rate of gaming.    

frukathka [at] yahoo [dot] com


----------



## Treebore (Dec 3, 2006)

E-mail sent.


----------

